# M slice technique poll



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2012)

I was interested to see if there is any correlation between the two main slice techniques and "handed-ness".


----------



## emolover (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm am right handed but I slice with both depending on the situation.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 26, 2012)

I can use my left/right hand for most tasks... ever since I started OH

My writing is nicer with my left hand (but slower)
My writing is faster with my right hand (But sloppier)

For the sake of the poll I put down Right handed / LeftyMs


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Like emolover, I am right-handed and I use both hands for M-slice. But I use left hand more, so I chose Right-handed/Left M-slice


----------



## Dene (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't do roux, but other methods use M slice too  . I put ambidextrous, because I use both hands regularly for cubing. I M slice with my left hand.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2012)

I am 'write handed' but left handed in more things and can write with my left hand. I do left hand for M slice, sometimes right if my left hand is too late to recover from a move


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 26, 2012)

i would be more interested in how you do M moves particularly... i find, when doing M' by oulling with your ringfinger from DB to the front, it is fastest du push M from DB to BU... however i see nearly noone doing this, or am i mistaking?

On Topic: Whatever method is use, i do Ms with left or right hand, depending on the situation. since i started doing Ms with Right hand but i felt it was hard to do Us combined with a doubleflick, i also learned Ms with the left hand. win


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2012)

You are mistaken, have you seen my solves?
Also have you tried right ring push back from FD for M


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 26, 2012)

5BLD said:


> You are mistaken, have you seen my solves?
> Also have you tried right ring push back from FD for M



i have seen them  your just too fast, take this as a compliment. it sometimes looks as if you where just doing Rw' R or take your index from above for M... or do you just do EVERYTHINGß? 

and, yes, i have tried that, and theres no way i could implement that in a smooth solve... maybe with my pinky, but not with ring.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2012)

I do RwR' part the time too, I don't stick to just one, but that does include pushing DB

I rarely use index from above anymore tho


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2012)

Dene said:


> I don't do roux, but other methods use M slice too  . I put ambidextrous, because I use both hands regularly for cubing. I M slice with my left hand.



Yeah, it was three AM here when I posted the thread. The question isn't method specific though.

Any chance a mod could change the title to "M slice technique poll"?

::EDIT:: Thanks mods!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm right-handed and use right hand for M' or M2. Either Rw'R for M or use right thumb. CFOP user. I heard people say it's better to use left hand for M moves so right hand can do U2 but that doesn't happen too often. H-perm I use is M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2. Four M2s and one U2. I don't know if I could ever get my left hand to do M2s as fast as my right hand does just so I can do one U2 move. My left hand is fairly quick doing U' U', but if I had a choice, I would learn U2 with my left hand before M2 with my left hand.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 26, 2012)

right handed
i used to use columns first

right ring for M'
right ring + middle for M2
left pinky for M
leaving left index/middle and right index for U'/U2 and U


----------



## applemobile (Aug 26, 2012)

I use my index and ring on my right hand to flick M2's and use the top o my right index to push M moves. My m slice moves really are my strength and I love them, it's one reason I really should switch to roux, but because my cross is my weakness, I know I would never be a good block builder.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2012)

I do them with my left hand, so I can do Us/U2s with my left without regrip.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 26, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I use my index and ring on my right hand to flick M2's and use the top o my right index to push M moves. My m slice moves really are my strength and I love them, it's one reason I really should switch to roux, but because my cross is my weakness, I know I would never be a good block builder.



If you want to MU spam but don't want to do Roux, you could try CFCE. CLL is nice and ELL can all be done <M,U>.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 26, 2012)

Both, mostly lefty exec w/ right handedness.

Actual technique for exec varies depending on where the move appears in an alg.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm random. I can use both my left hand and right hand for a M'/M.

For M2 I'm kinda weird. I do the first M' with my left ring and then the last M' with my right ring.


----------



## already1329 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am left handed but my right hand is my dominant cubing hand. I use my left hand for M slice moves though. I use my left handed for OH.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 26, 2012)

I do write with my left, but I do what's left with my right =)
M' is right ring push against BD.
M2' is right ring push + left ring push, both against BD.
M can be done a variety of ways, from a DB push with right ring, to a BU push with right index.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 26, 2012)

I cant do much with left hand. 
M with right. R and U with Right
U' and L with Left.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 26, 2012)

lefty and lefty cuz some site told to use left.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 26, 2012)

right handed, pushing slice with right

overview of m slices in general
M' = YES
M2 = M3' mehh
M = FUUUUUUU-

I don't have a standard way of doing M, I do what feels the most comfortable at that moment.
M' = tap BD with right ring finger
M2 = double M' or sometimes M3'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2012)

Endgame said:


> *M2* = double M' or *sometimes M3'*



M2= M3'? Seems legit


----------



## Endgame (Aug 26, 2012)

5BLD said:


> M2= M3'? Seems legit



[25-8-2012 23:43:20] fivebldcubing: MU2MU2 is for nubs
[25-8-2012 23:43:26] fivebldcubing: its all about M3'U2M3'U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2012)

right handed/mostly right for µ but sometimes left too.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 26, 2012)

M with... 
Right index, upward push on back with left ring or wide stuff

M: left ring, left middle, left pinky

M2: Left pinky+left middle, or Left ring+left middle


----------



## cubernya (Aug 26, 2012)

Really, it depends. I write with my right hand, but am definitely not right handed, I'm mixed-handed. Which hand I do M turns with depends on the case. I'll always do an M2 with my right hand, but will do M's with either hand. I'll do Ms with either hand as well, so I don't really know how to vote (mixed-handed and depends on case)


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 30, 2012)

I do it with my right hand ring and middle fingers. It varies depending on the moves I am, and will be doing.


----------



## NEONCUBES (Sep 5, 2012)

Left Handed and use right hand for M slices.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2012)

Where's the mixed handed option... :<


----------



## stoic (Sep 5, 2012)

Right handed; I do M' and M2 with right hand. Sometimes I do M with the left though


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 5, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Where's the mixed handed option... :<



Good point. Care to elaborate a bit though? Do you use one hand more often? I realize it's a faulty poll, but if you can try to vote.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 8, 2012)

*M'*

EDIT: Thread is suppose to be M, not M'. Sorry.

I'm currently switching from CFOP to Roux and I'm having difficulty with M. How should I be doing this turn? Currently I either use my right pointer finger to drag the M slice toward me, or I do R r'. Both seem slow and inefficient. Any tips?

Sorry if this is somewhere else but I did a quick search here, on Google, and on Youtube but found no answer.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2012)

You mean M.

This is the bajillionth thread on it. Maybe I should add it to the FAQ.


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 8, 2012)

Use your ring finger and push the M layer with it


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes Kirjava, I meant M, sorry. 

Steve, thank you, that is what I do for M' but I had meant M.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 8, 2012)

I use the same finger. I just push or pull depending on which way it needs to go.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 8, 2012)

EDIT: Ninja'd by Zarxrax


----------



## already1329 (Sep 8, 2012)

Push from DB to BU with left hand ring finger.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 12, 2012)

already1329 said:


> Push from DB to BU with left hand ring finger.



Same. I thought I was original. But I wasn't...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 12, 2012)

i didn't vote because i use either hand depending on what is more covenient


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Woah, its tied, right handed M slices with left or right hand....


----------



## 7nand (Aug 14, 2013)

*M slice*

How do you do two middle slices at a time? Ring finger and ?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?40427-How-I-perform-M-moves


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

*facepalm*

One question one answer thread?


----------



## rj (Aug 14, 2013)

Right hand, ring, then middle.


----------

